# morgans



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

whats your opinion on them??


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think you know mine  Some of my relatives have a huge business breeding and showing them and so do some family friends! I've just absolutely fallen in love with them! He'res some pics of some of the Morgans I love!! If i can get them to work.....

















Look at the tail on him!!









Such sweet stallions!!


----------



## Tammy (Mar 1, 2007)

never owned one but i think they are beautiful


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally I don't really like morgans but thats only because I think they are too small.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Some morgans are small. But now there are two strands of them, one is short and one is actually really tall. The bay stallion I have pictured is only two and is getting pretty big, but he's already a lot taller than his mom. I prefer the taller morgans though.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I just prefer Quarter Horses, I like the way they show.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I love all horses, but I've been really impressed with Morgans, except they are a more expensive to buy than quarter horses. I've met some good quarter horses too.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

personally i love all horses whether they are short or tall  i wouldnt have a small horse but that doesnt mean i dont like the way some of the smaller breeds look 

i think morgans are beautiful but then as ive said, i think all horses are beautiful in their own way. i think thats the only time you can call yourself a true horse lover...if you love all horses


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Im not really a huge fan of morgans.. eventhough I ride one.lol. He's a pony and he can be such a spaz. He's not afraid of anything, he just likes to see what he can get away with. 
Here's some pics of him:


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I love all horses aswell i LOVEEEE QH's but im selling mine for a 5 yr old morgan mare. if u guys read my other post in the other sections u probably know why. my 12 y.o registered QH gelding wasnt the show type and was abused so he pick up habits that i finially sorta got him out of but hes sick and hes more of a beginers horse and im more of a intermediate/advanced so im hopeing he gets a good home and who ever gets him is lucky to have him but ill always love him  and soon hopefully to be mine lexi is a 5 y.o morgan and ive never had a morgan so i was wonderin everyones opinions thanks for ur replys hope to hear more


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

i think they are ok but i just don't like the breed that much. That doesn't mean that i think they are ugly or anything though i just don't like some of their characteristics.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thxs for ur imput


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I love Morgans. I own one and I've never have never met a horse so loyal to their owner. He greets me at the gate, he calls to me from across the field and just loves spending time with me.  Mine can be a little jumpy at times but as time goes on he is mellowing out beautifully. Morgans are also well known for their healthy feet and strength in the legs. I prefer the shorter stockier type of Morgan. I like keeping horses true to their breed rather than breeding them taller. I have a short Morgan and wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

how tall are you and your horse?? 

and all of that is good to hear


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I've never owned a morgan but my cousin owns what they think is some kind of morgan cross. 

What a nice horse he is. He is really short (somewhere around 14 or so hands) but he's sturdy and smart! He's also very laid back.

I've always liked the morgan breed. I like their confirmation .


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

kk


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Morgans are very sweet horses, I love em. 

However, I own one . She is really spooky, and really un-confident. It's really weird, so she's for sale. She has a really cute personality on the ground, but then freaks at nothing.

I don't like the saddleseat morgans, but I'm more of the Justin/Sporty (known as "endurance" horses) morgans. 

I don't think I want another one as I am looking for a horse, but I really like them.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I like them. I really like there mane! How tall are they? I like small horses becuase I'm short. :?


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

horse_luver4e said:


> How tall are they? I like small horses becuase I'm short. :?


They usally range from 14.1hh - 15.2hh.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats not small! My horse isn't small...well would you concider her small, shes 14.3hh?


----------



## LinRodeo (Jan 30, 2008)

Morgan are truly wonderful horses. I once owned a 1/2 morgan, 1/2 arabian gelding who was 15.3 hands high. A true, one-of-a-kind amazing horse. This bred is known as a morab. A very beautiful, versatile breed that you can go any direction with.

My friend has owned her morgan for 26 years. He is now 31 years old and is sound and healthy. What a charming personality this boy has.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

Morgans are truly an amazing breed. They have a lovely mind if bred right, and are one of the most versitile horse breed out there.
I own a Morgan gelding who continues to amaze me. He's 14.2, does 2nd level dressage and jumps 3'3'' and we're still planning on jumping bigger and bigger 

They are a very hardy breed, they have great feet. Brilliant conformation and have the best work ethic out there!

Wonderful breed with wonderful characteristics.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

most Morgans aren't spazes, but there is a linage that is rather spirited. Sorry I don't know what it is. The morgans that I rode had a few bad spots in their personality, but anyother horse in that condition would. One pulled a muscle in her leg and we didn't know it was hurting her, so she had a bad attitude when we rode her. And then the stallion was spooky because he had a bad experience as a foal and ran through an electric fence and was never the same again. In normal circumstances, however, they are wonderful. I call them Barbie Horses because they look just like the toy Barbie horses that you can buy. They have beautiful manes and tails!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol barbie horses xD 

ill call lexi my barbie horse haha


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

They really do! Especially when their manes have the crimped look, lol. They move beautifully too. One time I watched this black stallion get worked at an extended trot @ night and it was like a dream!!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

o wow that must of been a sight to see wish i could have seen that


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

You'll have your own sight to see here soon!!  I'm excited for you! You'll have to be sure and post a bunch of pictures


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol i promise i will when we pick her up and bring herr home ill def. take a million pics lol theres gonna be a picture over load


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yay! I'm excited!! And incase you ever feel like breeding her (obviously not for a while) but I can hook you up with a few options


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

kk thats good to know cause i was thinking about it later on in her life


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm tight with like 4 different breeders. They owe me because I rode their horse or I'm related to them. They're pretty big into it too.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Jan 16, 2008)

I love morgans, they are so beautiful. I really prefer the original looking morgan though back when justin morgan had a horse .
I have had the best experiences with the morabs. Wonderful animals, the best was an amazing cart horse. Couldnt ask for any better!


----------



## waschbaer (Jan 29, 2008)

*Morgan*

Hi,

I have a few Morgan and I think they are great horses they excel in many areas such as driving, english riding, barrel racing, endurance. There are actualy four diffrent Morgan line . the Lippit - the original Morgan his breeding line goes unaltered back to Justin Morgans horse "Figur" they usualy are not very tall (starting at 14.2 hand up to around 15 when lucky)
Then we have the Brunk- line a very well known horse out of this line is "Beamington" ( I have this line) they are taller I have one 15.1 and an other 15.3 hands tall. This line was also influenced with the Saddlebreds, that why this line is taller and leaner.
The other line is the Military Line and the last one I do not know. 

I also have noticed that the Morgan usually do well in shows they stand out with their nice upheaded conformation and movement.

I do not need a taller horse since we do a lot of trail riding and we have to open some gates, that is way easier when the horse does not exceed 16 hands.

I just love them, great horses.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

im not sure what kind of Morgan lexi is i think shes taller then 15H


well thanks for you reply that was some good info!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I recently saw some Morgans at at horse show. They were incredible!! Beauty and grace.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

oh i know there gorgeous movers


----------



## LinRodeo (Jan 30, 2008)

Morgans are a wonderful breed! My favorite horse I've owned was a Morab (1/2 morgan, 1/2 arab) and he was 15'3 hands. A very loyal, loving horse that had a drive to please. I could trust my life with this boy, take him everywhere and do just about everything with.

Morgans are versatile horses, quick learners, and fast.
They are also beautiful.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Morgan*



waschbaer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a few Morgan and I think they are great horses they excel in many areas such as driving, english riding, barrel racing, endurance. There are actualy four diffrent Morgan line . the Lippit - the original Morgan his breeding line goes unaltered back to Justin Morgans horse "Figur" they usualy are not very tall (starting at 14.2 hand up to around 15 when lucky)
> Then we have the Brunk- line a very well known horse out of this line is "Beamington" ( I have this line) they are taller I have one 15.1 and an other 15.3 hands tall. This line was also influenced with the Saddlebreds, that why this line is taller and leaner.
> ...


The government line.


----------



## GIrider (Apr 19, 2008)

i think morgans are incredible. smart lil ******s though. a little small for me but im 6'1'', and ride a draught. when i purchase my next horse im seriously considering a morgan.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My Morgan is Lippit bred as well.  Smart little sweetheart he is. He is rather flighty though, rather uncharacteristic of the brave noble morgan.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know much about them. A pony I rode for a while was a morgan cross. He had quite a bit of attitude but he was generally very well minded. Anyone could ride him and he had a trend of cleaning up and win everything.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have breed with a partner, Morgans for a few years, but have since sold the Morgan stallion and now breed several Morabs each years.

Morgans, in my opinion, are one of the best breed's that I have EVER worked with. 
They are extremely level headed, loyal, smart, quick learning, and easiest horses to train.
So many times you can just throw on the saddle and head out for a ride if you're willing to skip all their ground work, and you'd never have to have a worry in the world.

There are two types of Morgans - the old style Morgan and the new style Morgan (much like Foundation Quarter Horses and the new style of Quarter Horses) and I personally perfer the older style, where they're shorter (standing around -14.3), stockier, with more broad chests, shorter backs and lower set hocks so they can really move and were excellent ranch, reining, or cutting horses.

The newer style Morgans I've seen reach over 16hands and built more for dressage, sport horse, or jumping, as they're more slender, long-legged and... sport horse, I guess.

If I wasn't such an avid Arabian enthusiat, I've no doubt that I would be breeding Morgans.


----------



## cloudy18 (Apr 29, 2008)

We have two Morabs, I love them. My mare is 1/2 Morgan, 1/2 Arab, she is stocky, big butt, with a long tail, and thick wavy mane, very pretty eyes. Kind of a butthead at times, I blame it on being a mare. The gelding is only 1/4 Morgan, the rest Arab, he is super friendly, but can be somewhat of a spaz, but gets better when ridden more. He's maybe 15.2, the mare is 14.3 I think. I'm not tall, so size is not an issue. I only trail ride, so am not picky on breeds, but have always liked Arabs. QHs are big around here, so I tend to rebel, although I wouldn't turn away a good one. Anyways, Morgans are supposed to be very versatile.


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

Only ridden one once, but my previous trainer had a morgan and he is wonderful. I personally love them.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

My daughter has done quite a few things with her morgan gelding. She has done training level dressage, jumping, hunt classes, equitation classes, showmanship and classic pleasure. It doesn't seem to matter what she wants to do, Chance is there for her. 

My morgan mare was trained western but I think she is a bit fast for that or it is just my riding skills not being up to par. She has also done suitability classes and showmanship with a young girl. I bought her more for trail and casual riding but she was in training so I thought I would show her for a year. She did quite well for her first year. She is the older style morgan. 14.2 and very pretty.

We just bought another morgan. He is being trained to drive right now as he is just coming three. After my daughter will probably take him into english pleasure. He is a hotter than the other two we have.
He sure moves pretty under harness.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

I couldn't resist putting up pictures.

This is my mare Diva.










This is my daughters gelding Chance doing classic pleasure.










This is them in Oklahoma at the Grand Nationals. She got a reserve in showmanship.










I don't have any good pictures of our newest horse Roo.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Love Diva, I've got a real soft spot for blood bays


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

She is a great little mare. A real in your pocket kind of horse. It doesn't matter what we are doing around the pasture she has to be there to see what is going on. Everytime I drive into the yard on my way home from work she runs to the fence to say hi!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww she's gorgeous! I love her shiny coat.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

I Had a morgan. She is in retirement now. Caroline was an amazing mare!! BEAUTIFUL Morgans are a handful at times but SO SO loving...My ONLY complaint or Carry was that she was a head flinger lol (nods HARD while on the bit) lol. When we bought her she was over at the knees but it never really bothered her until she became old...  I miss her VERY much...and I am DEFINATLY going to buy another!! Morgans are wonderful and definatly a people pleasing breed... :!:


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

One thing I find with Diva, is you cannot drill her on something. When she gets it go on to something else. If you keep doing the same thing she gets testy. It is almost like "Okay, already I know what you want. Why are you still doing it." Another thing with her is she is so nosey. It is hard to keep her focused on you. If something is happening she has to see what's going on.


----------

